# In the woods



## cartman (Jul 15, 2007)

I would like you to tell me if this works at all. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2007)

Not particularly. There's too much ivy on the right, the leaves in the foreground on the left are distracting, the focus is soft, and the pose is rather cliche.


----------



## cartman (Jul 15, 2007)

So it sux.
Thank you.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2007)

That's just my personal opinion. There's no reason to delete the photo. Perhaps others on the site would have thought differently (they often do).


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 15, 2007)

> So it sux.
> Thank you.



If you come to that opinion after one person's comments, then yea - you might want to refrain in future from posting pictures asking for criticism at all.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 15, 2007)

I came in here expecting a picture. The fact that you deleted it based on one person's opinions (who are so often negative) makes me want to never critique your work. Grow up.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh so we're blaming me now?


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 15, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Oh so we're blaming me now?



And who else can we blame? :er: Hummmmm.....


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2007)

Whatever guys. I'm not taking responsibility for this one.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 15, 2007)

Well...there is no photo. I say you put it back up so others can give input, take that info with you back and re-shoot it. You can only improve with practice. Going back armed with a few other perspectives might make a world of difference to the end result!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 16, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Oh so we're blaming me now?



I'm not blaming you at all. I think you gave honest critique, and if someone can't handle it, that's just a damn shame. I wanted to see a picture, and because the original poster can't handle criticism at all, I don't get to see one. The problem wasn't the criticism Max, it was the original poster's inability to take it.


----------



## cartman (Jul 16, 2007)

So I screwed up something in the hosting site. My bad, nothing to do with you guys. Did not think any one else was gonna wanna see it, so I started from scratch there. I can handle critique as well as the next guy, that is not the problem, my computer skills are. So back by popular demand...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I apologize for my screw up. Oh and relax sh!t happens.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you probably should have went with a vertical format.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the pose.  I don't mind that the subject is centered (although it might also look nice off center), but the center split between darker background and very light background isn't working.  In general I'd say that the bright background is too bright.  My flavor for center composed subject would be to try and fill the background entirely with the ivy covered tree (wall?), probably a vertical.  If that wasn't possible I'd swing the camera to the left, making the ivy cover about 1/4th to 1/3rd of the total background, and then burn in the bright background some to reduce the intensity of the brightness (I'd say the face should be the main light toned area), and burn the close up foliage on the left side to match the tonality of the ivy.


----------



## DRodgers (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the composition and the models pose but I agree too much dead space on the sides for me it would look much nicer as a vertical /portrait crop.


----------

